# Anti-inflammatory meds and GERD



## AngelaSW (Aug 22, 2003)

I have a question for you all. How do you take your anti-inflammatory meds for pain when you have GERD or ulcers







? I could really use some stronger pain meds, but am almost paranoid to take ibuprofen because of my stomach condition. Does it adversely affect IBS too? Any suggestions or comments? Thanks!Angela


----------



## em.london (Dec 11, 2001)

Ibruprofen isnt any good if you have GERD. I cannot take it as it causes upper pain and relux. They can give you painkillers that can help as a Anti - Inflammatory as I have had it for a knee complaint, you do however have to get is from the doctor.Emx


----------



## AngelaSW (Aug 22, 2003)

Em,Thanks for responding. Are you talking about Tylenol with Codeine and/or other narcotics







? Gosh, I would be absolutely paranoid to take those







. What do you take for pain? Anybody?Angela


----------



## em.london (Dec 11, 2001)

I take Codine for stomach cramps and Celebrex for my knee which is a cyclo-oxygenase inhibitor whcih takes away the ache.When stomach is really bad I take Tramadol 50 mg but it makes me hazy and can cause my Migraines to come on the next day.Have you spoken to your Doctor about pain relief ?


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Codeine can cause stomach problems as well. I wouldn't take it if you have GERD without thoroughly discussing it with your Doc. I can't even take Celebrex because of stomach upset. I wish I could. I have Fibromyalgia that is very painful, plus I'm getting more and more arthritis.The only thing I can take for pain is Extra-Strength Tylenol over-the-counter. But that does nothing for me when I really need an anti-inflammatory.I've tried Ecotrin, since it is enteric coated aspirin. If I don't take it every day, I can tolerate small doses of it. My Gastro and my Family Doc both said that I really shouldn't take Ecotrin either.


----------



## AngelaSW (Aug 22, 2003)

Thanks for all your answers. Boy, what does a person do if they need an anti-inflammatory drug? I do have some coated aspirin... yet because of my fear that I might cause further damage I haven't taken any







. I know it would help a lot more during menstrual pain. There's only so much Tylenol can do... I wonder if you build up a tolerance to Tylenol so it ends up not being as effective? There's got to be something else that isn't so hard on your stomach!?







Angela


----------

